# Lift Off Abel Tasman



## nuuumannn (Oct 21, 2018)

Well, warbirds they are not, but they are aircraft, even if they didn't fly. For the first time, a group of local enthusiasts decided to hold a hot air balloon rally at a local airport, followed by a fireworks display, so I went down with my trusty Nikon to capture some of the action. This was the first time I had photographed hot air balloons and fireworks, so I think the results are alright, but I'm sure there's room for improvement.





DSC_1132 




DSC_1141 




DSC_1147




DSC_1167 




DSC_0002 




DSC_0032 




DSC_0085 




DSC_0084 

Link to more images here: Lift Off Abel Tasman

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 21, 2018)

Nice work there Grant.


----------



## A4K (Oct 21, 2018)

With Wojtek and Terry! Great shots Grant.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2018)

Lovely shots!


----------

